# 3 or 4 berth Panel Van, Anyone Got One?



## 107895 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Panel Van Guys!
I've finally sold my old Swift Kontiki 640 in favour of a sleeker, faster panel van (Master of Ducato size).
Do any of you know of any dealers or other place to find a good second hand vehicle?
I am looking for a Devon Monte Carlo/ Monaco or similar (need minimum 3 berth)but they don't appear to come up very often in the second hand market.
Is it just a case of perserverance and patience? or are there specialists out there?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If the third berth is for a small person then the latest model Adria Twin would be suitable.


----------



## 107895 (Oct 26, 2007)

I had thought about the Adria Twin. Perhaps you could tell me how big the third bed is? Our son is soon to be 8, so I'm sure he would fit now, but I would like to think that if I chose the right van that I will still have it in 5 years. He could be 6 ft by then!!
I understand that the front beds in the Devon Monte Carlo/ Monaco are 6ft 2in or thereabouts??

Has anyone got any experience of the Devon?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The third bed is about 5ft 3inches. There was a subscriber on here who said that he and his wife had slept on it! It must have been very cosy!!

I looked at the Monaco and Monte Carlo but they did not seem to have much storage space. The wardrobe was very narrow, but they did have a full cooker.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Chappers

Ken Shawcross has written a review of the Monte here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=62
and djc has just got a Monaco and will probably respond to a PM.

Horizons do a Cavarno 4, although the 2 extra beds are in the roof and you lose some of the overcab storage. Also they tend not to sell used vans. They might fit out a used Tranny for you under their Ventura brand which could save a few quid.

Given the explosion of interest in PVCs and the number of new models coming on the market I think there is probably room for a specialist PVC reseller in the market, but nobody has set up yet to my knowledge.

Good luck with your search


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The Devon Monaco and Monti Carlo vans come in three berth or four berth options.

The third and (optional) fourth berths are again fairly short and only suitable for very short people.

However as the Monaco van has very little floorspace I cannot believe that four could actually live in it.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rowley - that subscriber was me  I think

Spent two nights (myself and wife) on the made-up bed intended for 1 child. Like I said - not luxurious, but for a couple of nights (after some wine...) ok. If you 'spoon' in your normal bed then no problem.

Depends how long you need to use it for and what you're used to...... I'd rather curl up on the 2nd bed in the Adria in November than pitch a tent outside  Not if you're 6ft though...

Griff


----------



## NEOMAN (Sep 6, 2010)

*NEW SUBSCRIBER*

HI EVERY BODY! JUST PARTED WITH A ROLLERTEAM 600 REAR LOUNGE MODEL[ FORD BASED] PURCHASED NEW IN 2008 FROM 'EMBEES' IN BURY LANCASHIRE. GREAT DEALERSHIP BY THE WAY.
THIS WAS OUR FIRST MOTORHOME HAVING PREVIOUSLY HIRED A BESSACAR 
HAVING CLOCKED UP 14000 MILES, UK, FRANCE, SPAIN DECIDED THE VAN WAS TOO LARGE AND THE BUILD QUALITY LEFT A LOT TO BE DESIRED TO SAY THE LEAST.
REMINDED ME OF A SNOWMAN! I COULD SEE IT DETERIORATING BEFORE MY VERY EYES.
WAS CONSIDERING A BESPOKE CONVERSION ON A MERCEDES SPRINTER, BUT WHILST DOING THE ROUNDS CAME UPON VANTAGE MOTOR HOMES BASED IN LEEDS.
HAVE TO SAY I WAS WELL IMPRESSED AND HAVE ORDERED A VANTAGE NEO ON A DUCATO XLWB.
HOPEFULLY MADE THE RIGHT DECISION!!!


----------

